# DELETED



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

DELETED - I do not agree to the Terms of Service


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kate, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

That's a terrific review. The last sentence made me smile:

_"I recommend The Woodcutter to all of the grownups, whose inner child still craves some fairy dust!"_



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## windyrdg (Sep 20, 2010)

Great review and great awards. Congratulations...I'm jealous.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations, Kate! That is fantastic news. You must be so excited. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Great price! I met yesterday with someone from Amazon 47North and we spoke about how good this novel - and Kate Danley - is!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aw!  That is so awesome, Harvey!  Thanks for the kind words (slipping you $20 under the table).  Love all the folks over at 47North.  They're just the best!  And you are pretty fantastic yourself there, sir.  LOVING Stone and Silt!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, I'm happy to hear that! Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Kate!  Hope it was a great day for you.  Unfortunately, I'd already bought it!

Betsy


----------

